# Bugger!



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Scott alerted me to this - item 351008753335 (cheers mate :thumbsup

The main photos don`t seem to work but when I saved it to my `Watch List` these were visible...










































I want`s it, I needs it :drool:

The problem is that in the listing the seller states that it`s "collection in person only" I have sent them a message saying that I live in Scotland and a round trip of 700+ miles isn`t really viable & asking if it would be possible to post it to me, I am currently awaiting a reply :sadwalk:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I think if a few of us ask if he would be willing to post, I'm sure he would, as he'd be expecting loads of bids.


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Why would someone do that? Hope it's just poor attention to detail in the listing and the seller will post


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Keep us posted, but agree with you in that you do need it


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Mac - you have PM


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> Mac - you have PM


Thanks Andrew for your very generous offer of help, it was one of two from kind members of this forum, though it has to be said the other person (who lives quite a bit further from the seller then yourself) didn`t put conditions on their offer, despite the fact that I give them as much grief about their individual taste in clothes as I do about your taste in certain Japanese divers watches 

Anyway, the bid has now placed so we`ll just have to see what happens


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Surely there's somebody on here lives nr Walsall to collect it and then post it to Mach?

Edit: Hopefully sorted now by the looks of things ^


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Mach, you have another PM. Nothing to do with your issue though.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

danoafc said:


> Edit: Hopefully sorted now by the looks of things ^


It has, though you won`t believe what terrible thing I`ve been asked to do in return :swoon:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> danoafc said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Hopefully sorted now by the looks of things ^
> ...


Sometimes I can be really evil :evil:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve noticed! :sadwalk:

But if that`s what it takes to show my appreciation for your generous deed, so be it...

:crybaby:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

dont tell me, you cant ban him over monster comments for a whole month


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

chris.ph said:


> dont tell me, you cant ban him over monster comments for a whole month


You don't think I'd let him get off that lightly do you :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Update - I`ve just received this reply from the seller...



> hi just found your messages, happy to post at cost or meet your west brim friend


So it looks like I might get a last minute reprieve from Mutley`s `Toll` :sweatdrop:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Update - I`ve just received this reply from the seller...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :sadwalk: As per the title "Bugger"


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Happy to help too Mac......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I got it :thumbup:

Just waiting for the seller to let me know how the postage will be.

Anyway, thanks to those who offered help in getting the item to me & to Scott for giving me the heads up about it in the first place, typical :rltb: :toot:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Update - I`ve just received this reply from the seller...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Mutley is now officially a Devil, living in *Brimstone* country :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mach, we need a photie of it fully loaded when you get it set up and in it's full glory :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Update - I`ve just received this reply from the seller...
> ...


He is a very, very bad dog







:lol:



mel said:


> Mach, we need a photie of it fully loaded when you get it set up and in it's full glory :yes:


I will, Mel


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done Mach :clap:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Phil, it`s on the way & hopefully will arrive tomorrow


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mel said:


> Mach, we need a photie of it fully loaded when you get it set up and in it's full glory :yes:


That was one of the things I had planned for it before the seller agreed to post it :taz:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Mach, we need a photie of it fully loaded when you get it set up and in it's full glory :yes:
> ...


Proof of what I`ve often said - Mutley is a very bad dog


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Postie dropped it off earlier, some q&d photos...

The original parcel Services dispatched it in is post marked "21 VIII 53". `555 Filton Avenue Bristol Glos 7` is currrently occupied by the `New Happy Palace Chinese Take Away` 



I love the Services parcel tape...



Here`s what it contained...



Unfortunately the red plastic frame had broken around the screw at the bottom but it does push together so no real problem though I wish I noticed the gap when I took the photos 

Shown here with a selection of my Services watches made between 1927 & the mid 1950s...



& finally, with my similar vintage Services pocket watch display stand...



Considering the wrist watch stand`s condition & the fact it came with it`s original Services packaging I can only presume that Mr.F.L.Hawkins never actually used it 

BTW, a `Clever Clogs` award to whoever can correctly identify & date each of the wristwatches in the stand :smartass:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW, a `Clever Clogs` award to whoever can correctly identify & date each of the wristwatches in the stand :smartass:


Umm... Simon, Martin, Colin, Trevor, Arthur and Henry!

Later,

William

P.S. - I don't date Male watches. :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> :lol:


If I was that smart, I would have combed through your old posts and assigned regionally appropriate names according to location of manufacture.  :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very posh mach :thumbup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done Mach, glad it all worked out and it's now part of your ever growing collection


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I think the question is: Does Mach have a storefront? :huh:



Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William,have you seen how often I put things up for sale? :huh: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> William,have you seen how often I put things up for sale? :huh: :lol:


Yes, far more often than I do! :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > William,have you seen how often I put things up for sale? :huh: :lol:
> ...


I`ve just checked & I`ve sold five watches since October 2012, I think I may have bought quite a few more then that since then


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Postie dropped it off earlier, some q&d photos...
> 
> The original parcel Services dispatched it in is post marked "21 VIII 53". `555 Filton Avenue Bristol Glos 7` is currrently occupied by the `New Happy Palace Chinese Take Away`
> 
> ...


They both look great Mach. And that original packaging and packing tape etc is very cool!

Good result, I'd say!


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Postie dropped it off earlier, some q&d photos...
> 
> The original parcel Services dispatched it in is post marked "21 VIII 53". `555 Filton Avenue Bristol Glos 7` is currrently occupied by the `New Happy Palace Chinese Take Away`
> 
> ...


They both look great Mach. And that original packaging and packing tape etc is very cool!

Good result, I'd say!


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

That is pretty cool, love this old vintage stuff and its a perfect addition to your collection.

Great spot by whoever brought it to your attention. :yes:


----------

